# Bad Bass Championship Results...



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Everything is official now.
http://badbasschamps.com/

Congrats to the Champs, Tom & John Whitaker!!!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Congrats to all! Even you Culln: 

I guess this answers the question of how to tell when you have "arrived". 
I wish I had this problem, I'm blessed with the "lost" fish syndrome I guess.

Super job John and Tom, as well, to the BadBass dudes running the show.

nip


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Quote form the Bad Bass Site. "The results of the official protest are in, the polygraph test was passed today Mon. Oct. 12, 3:00 - 4:30 with flying colors by the anglers in question!!!!! "

I do not fish Bass tournaments but was following this. I was hoping it was just a case of sore losers and it appears thats what happened. Shame some people had to insinuate/name specific people and make them look bad only to end up with crow on their plate. I love it.

Have had a few pals take lie detector tests everyone of them said they are very stressful, thats how they judge your stress levels. Hope the accusors feel better.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I hear you Papa...

but for some prosperity of the sport, and enlightenment for others similar to you who don't fish tournaments, a polygraph is an option to the field and keeps both ends tight- the teams who feel rules are violated ~ and those violating the rules.

There's no "win" or "loose" here, simply most rules provide for written protests. If the protest can't be solved according to the rules, then a polygraph is required. The filing party must post a substantial deposit to proceed, as well those who are filed upon.

Depending how the chips fall- someone is out their deposit.

Despite the ruckus often associated with this stuff- it's a fair play, and a way to play fair.

The loosers in all of this ends up being the directors. They get stuck with dealing with all the "henning" I call it (like a bunch of hens in the coup) and all they want is a fair competition and to follow the rules- for both parties invovled.

Congrats to BadBass dudes again on effectively dealing with such delicate matters in a professional and upstanding manner. Very few can appreciate the stress I'm sure they have encountered while maintaining a fair field for us all in this region.

nip


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Very well said Nip. We hope to fish more of your tourneys next year (you didn't see much of us this year cause hubby lost his job  ) cause you do run a tight ship and your so much fun!!


----------



## hoytshooter (Apr 7, 2009)

glad to see things turned out this this way and nipp well put....looking forward to the 2010 season


----------



## lakes craig (Oct 13, 2009)

Congrats to the winners and all who finished at the top of the heep. Never a doubt in my mind who won. Remember portage lakes Bassmasters open Saturday at portage and Central Basin open on sunday at portage. Both are charity events so please support these clubs with your participation. Thanks.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Welcome Lakes Craig.....:Banane40::Banane29::Banane35:


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

Welcome Craig!!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Craig who??? :Banane26:

How you get those fingers to hit just one key at a time?!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Nipididdee said:


> Craig who??? :Banane26:
> 
> How you get those fingers to hit just one key at a time?!


See Post #7 from Lakes Craig . New member....


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

It was a humble attempt at a joke Snake... sorry for the hijack of the thread.


----------

